# Wie würdet Ihr diese Motoren und Netzteile absichern?



## kiesmichael (2 November 2019)

Hallo,

ich baue gerade eine Steuerung die am Ende 4 Schrittmotoren ansteuert und versorgt.
Für die SPS nutze ich ganz normal die 24VDC.
Die Schrittmotoren laufen mit 24-48VDC. Um den Strom noch halbwegs zu begrenzen werde ich sie mit 48V betreiben.
Im Anhang findet Ihr mal ganz grob skizziert, wie ich den 48V Kreis aufbauen möchte. Ich nutze aus Redundanzgründen zwei Netzteile.

Jetzt meine Frage, wie würdet Ihr die Kreise absichern?
Ein Leitungsschutzschalter auf der Primärseite?
Je ein Leitungsschutzschalter auf den Sekundärseiten um die Netzteile zu schützen?
Je ein thermischer Motorschutz um die Motoren abzusichern?

Ich werde in der Software den Spitzenstrom auf ca. 70% absenken da ich nicht das volle Drehmoment benötige.


----------



## winnman (3 November 2019)

Ist das Netzteil kurzschlusssicher? (also sollte ja heute jedes SNT eigentlich sein).

Da würde ich dann ev. noch mit den Leitungsquerschnitten etwas raufgehen und erst direkt bei den Motoren darüber nachdenken ob es Sinn macht da im Fehlerfalle einen wegzuschalten, das dann am Besten über Motorschutzschalter.

Für LS wird wahrscheinlich der Kurzschlussstrom nicht ausreichen.


----------



## holgermaik (3 November 2019)

Ein sekundärer LS ist wahrscheinlich sinnlos. Ein LS primär auf jeden Fall. Wird aber nur zum Leitungsschutz taugen, nicht zum Schutz der Motoren.
Wenn Geld da ist würde ich eine elektronische Sicherung nehmen 4 kanalig und jeden Motor einzeln überwachen. Wenn ein PTC im Motor  ist auf jeden Fall TMA.

Holger


----------



## electronics1 (4 November 2019)

Hallo kiesmichael,
das auf dem Schaltbild sind aber keine Schrittmotoren...
Und solche werden heutzutage üblicherweise über entsprechende Schrittmotor-Endstufen angetrieben, die haben eine eigene Stromregelung intus (PWM Chopper) und brauchen keine externe Strombegrenzung/Motorschutz, sondern nur in der Versorgungsleitung VOR der Endstufe. Außerdem ist wahrscheinlich das Motorkabel bei Stepper-Motoren mit 30 Meter zu lang (Induktivität des Kabels hat Einfluß auf die Stromregelung der Endstufen).


----------



## kiesmichael (4 November 2019)

Die Nanotec PD Motoren haben einen eingebaute Endstufe.


----------



## Heinileini (4 November 2019)

kiesmichael schrieb:


> Die Schrittmotoren laufen mit 24-48VDC. Um den Strom noch halbwegs zu begrenzen werde ich sie mit 48V betreiben.


Die SchrittMotoren haben also eine negative Impedanz?


----------

